# תגידו, מה קורה עם הפורום?



## חופית87 (21/10/15)

תגידו, מה קורה עם הפורום? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אנשים לא מתחתנים יותר? 
פעם היו הרבה יותר שאלות, תהיות, שיתוף חוויות, תלישת שערות, התייעצויות, ושלא נדבר על קרדיטים (אל דאגה רונית, לא שכחתי אותך, אני מכינה לך משהו טוב  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
מחלקים כסף למשתתפים בפורום חתונות מתחרה?


----------



## ronitvas (22/10/15)

אכן תמונות קשות!!!! 
מחכה בקוצר רוח לקרדיטים שלך


----------



## Princess Lotta (25/10/15)

נראה לי שהקבוצות בפייסבוק השתלטו במידה רבה 
ולא רק בפורום הזה..ויש הרבה קבוצות בנושא אגב. זה עצוב, אבל טבעי.
&nbsp
אגב, העיצוב החדש והכעור של תפוז לא בדיוק מעודד פעילות...


----------



## חופית87 (25/10/15)

גם נכון ועדיין נראה לי שאנחנו 
המשתתפות יכולות להפוך אותו ליותר מזמין.. אפשר לפתוח שרשורים משעשעים בכל מיני נושאים שקשורים לחתונות, זוגיות או בכלל, אני חושבת שזה יכול להפוך משתתפות סמויות לפעילות.


----------



## dori78 (26/10/15)

שאלה מעולה. 
כל תפוז גוסס.
הנה שתי תמונות שנורא רציתי ולא יכולתי לצלם ביום החתונה, אז עשינו את זה בשבת האחרונה:


----------



## חופית87 (26/10/15)

תמונות מעולות ביותר


----------



## rachelMcfadden (27/10/15)

התחתנתי!! אז לא היה לי זמן להיכנס  
היה לי הכי כיף בעולם! מעולם לא חשבתי שאני אצליח ליהנות ככה בחתונה שלי... הפורום הזה סיפק לי המון עזרה ותמיכה, אז תודה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בקרוב אעלה קרדיטים לכולם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



&nbsp


----------



## ronitvas (28/10/15)

מברווווווק!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
מחכים בקוצר רוח!
משטרת הקרדיטים


----------



## rachelMcfadden (28/10/15)




----------



## elinoket (27/10/15)

העלתי קרדיטים סוף סוף רק בזכותך


----------



## עדי862 (31/10/15)

גם אני תהיתי בעניין הזה 
לאחרונה נכנסתי כמה פעמים להציץ והתבאסתי מזה.. =/
אכן קבוצות הפייסבוק הרבות כנראה השתלטו..


----------

